# Raytheon award winner video



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2012)

Click the link and watch it full screen. This is a great video!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 10, 2012)

wow, fantastic. Thanks for shaRING


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great post! nice video!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2012)

I got it in e-mail this morning and have watched it several times. It hasn't gotten boring yet. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2012)

Great video, love the dogfightin.... Can definatly see in some of those engagements where thrust vectoring would have made a HUGE difference in the outcome....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2012)

They don't make them like they used to. Gotta love the F-15 and this is a nice salute.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2012)

Darn! Giving an 'Error loading' message.


----------



## justsomeguy (Jan 17, 2014)

hey lesofprimus. what team were you on?


----------

